
Entangled diamonds vibrate together - llambda
http://www.nature.com/news/entangled-diamonds-vibrate-together-1.9532
======
humbledrone
> _entangled photons of light have been used to transmit information in such a
> way that any interception is detectable_

Wrong. Information is not transmitted via the entangled photons. They're used
to build up random data, which is guaranteed to correspond between the two
endpoints and thus can be used as an encryption key (for a one-time pad, etc).
Entanglement can certainly not be used to transmit information.

------
jamiegull
How does not knowing which diamond has the phonon make it quantum
entanglement?

~~~
humbledrone
Because the phonon was initiated by a single photon, which, until observed,
cannot be said to have traveled to one diamond or the other. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-slit_experiment> .

